# Need your help in evaluation of the job offer - Salary package etc



## refugee2011 (May 31, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I will appreciate your help in evaluation of the following job offer:

Position – Steel trading manager
Net salary (take home) - £60,000 p/a for a start.

My background:
Experience – around 5 years in the steel industry + 3 years in shipping
Education – Masters degree 

Is this a decent salary for me, my wife and five-month old son? 
It seems that I will be the only breadwinner for the nearest years as my wife will be devoted to the parenting of our baby.

Company office is situated in London at the intersection of the Gracechurch str and Lombard str.
Could you recommend us some boroughs for a living?

Our preferences are:
-	clean, safe and friendly place with lots of parks
-	affordable rent
-	great transportation links
-	good variety of supermarkets and decent shopping
-	good variety of cafes, pubs and some entertainment venues (ideally)

What will be the approximate rent for the furnished two bedroom apartment in this borough?

As I have no relocation experience I will appreciate your advices on health care insurance and relocation package as well.

Thank you in advance of your assistance!
All the best!

P.S. 
JFYG
Presently we are in Ukraine.

With kind regards,
Anton


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Use right move web site for the property search and use transport for londons web page for transport links and travel times. Metropolitan police website has crime mapping figures

Hope it helps


----------



## refugee2011 (May 31, 2011)

*Thank you*



tubbercurry said:


> Use right move web site for the property search and use transport for londons web page for transport links and travel times. Metropolitan police website has crime mapping figures
> 
> Hope it helps


Thank you for your advice!

Will make some search but could you share with me your considerations of the potentially appropriate boroughs as a starting point?

Thank you.


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I have always been North London not ideal for where you want to travel to. You are probably best looking south London which I am not in a position to advise you on as I have never lived there


----------



## refugee2011 (May 31, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> I have always been North London not ideal for where you want to travel to. You are probably best looking south London which I am not in a position to advise you on as I have never lived there


Thanks for your assistance.

I was considering Greenwich.... but it seems it could be expensive...


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

If your take home is 60k you should afford somewhere in Greenwich.

Maybe have a look at Bexley.

If you look on edges of areas classed as rougher you should find something cheaper.

All depends what you'd like. You could always look outside London in some of the commuter towns. Only difficulty is transport is expensive. 

Good luck


----------



## takdonpedro (Jul 28, 2012)

refugee2011 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I will appreciate your help in evaluation of the following job offer:
> 
> ...


so, what's your experience for now ?


----------



## Goodwill (Mar 6, 2014)

Hiya sorry to jump on the band wagon, I am much confused. Have been offered 40k + relocation .
I am not sure what is involved in the relocation package.
My 1st question is that is it enough to live on in Aberdeen. And second question is it. A fair amount for electronics test engineer in the oilfield. 
Thank you


----------

